# Browning lower part of leaf



## Monica Penders (Jul 20, 2020)

I got this Paphiopedilum Maudiae at the local supermarket last year. It was the last one and the flower had accidentally broken off so no one wanted it. Anyway I didn't mind, I knew eventually another flower would come.

And so now I'm very happy to say that a flower is indeed on the way. But then I just noticed something when I watered it yesterday. It's got some weird browning on the lower part of the leaf, but on both sides of the what do you call it, growth? I want to say pseudobulb but I think Paphiopedilums don't have pseudobulbs. 

Anyway, I was just wondering what it is? And I hope it's not something bad for the plant. 

This Paphiopedilum has 2 of those "pseudobulbs" or whatever I should call them.  The one where last years peduncle or stem came from, and the one from now. The one from now is the one that's got the browning.

It cannot be sun damage because it has certainly not been standing in direct sun. Also the plant is sort of leaning over sideways, so I even had to straighten it a bit in order to take the picture of the other side that was also brown. So that side would be in the shadow.

Plus I see something coming from in between the lower leaf, I'm not sure if that is just a small leaf or if it was a new growth. But this one has also turned brown. I hope it is visible on the pictures.


----------



## Paphman910 (Jul 21, 2020)

Looks like a bit of rot on the plant. You may have to cut out the rot and dust if with cinnamon on the wounds. I notice your media has lots of tiny white stuff. It could be molds. Make sure you have a fan nearby to give it some gentle air movement.


----------



## Monica Penders (Jul 21, 2020)

Paphman910 said:


> Looks like a bit of rot on the plant. You may have to cut out the rot and dust if with cinnamon on the wounds. I notice your media has lots of tiny white stuff. It could be molds. Make sure you have a fan nearby to give it some gentle air movement.



Thanks. You know what I think you're right. I've dealt with rot on an Oncidium, but never a Paph before. But yeah, that can be very likely. Hmm, how did this happen? Maybe water got trapped in between the leaves, and I didn't notice.

The only thing is I'm worried about cutting away the bottom leaf, when it's blooming. Won't it affect the bloom?

And yes there are white specks in the media. I probably should repot. But I'd like to wait until it's done blooming. I have noticed that it sits a bit weird, not straight but sort of leaning to one side, and also it looks like a root wants to grow but it's not sitting under the media well enough. So yeah, I'd definitely need to repot and make sure it sits perfectly in the media, and not too high up. See attached picture. The plant is just not deep enough in the media for a Paph I believe, also because of the way it is leaning I think.


----------



## Paphman910 (Jul 21, 2020)

I notice rot happens when temperatures too warm or too cold. When I water in the summer, I try to water it early in the morning so the leaf axil are dry before nightfall. In winter I usually water the pots carefully so water doesn't get in the crown or leaf axil. Make sure you have good air movement so rot does not set in. 

Cutting away the rotten leaf should not affect flowering. The bottom leaves will eventually die off so you should be fine.


----------



## Russ1992 (Oct 21, 2020)

Check the roots for overwatering issues just to be sure.


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 28, 2020)

probably too wet and too little air movement. Split the leaf and peel it away. They fungicide/cinnamon etc


----------



## SouthPark (Oct 29, 2020)

I agree. More air movement around leaves and stem can certainly help a lot.

If you have copper spray for orchids and a couple of extra systematic treatments - eg. phosacid, and thiomyl etc ..... then have them handy and waiting in the wings. Try copper spray to begin with.

Could be erwinia related.


----------

